# Newbury Rally



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Cannot find out how to confirm that we shall be attending the Newbury Rally. Can somebody tell me which button to press.

steve & ann ------ teensvan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi teensvan

You have PM.


----------

